# option kernel drivers in recent kernels (with Huawei E220)

## hujuice

Cellular connections are not so reliable, but I'm experiencing serious disconnection problems with my Huawei E200, managed by 'option' module.

I noticed that sometimes I have these errors:

```
option_instat_callback: error -62

option_instat_callback: error -108
```

My actual kernel is 2.6.31-r10.

Googling around, I discovered to be not alone (http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1805429.html https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/430011/comments/22), always with kernel 2.6.31.

Also, Finswimmer had this problem with Gentoo (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-794070.html).

Also, I noticed that:

```
sergio@box ~ $ ll /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5/drivers/usb/serial/option.*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 44K 30 set 11:01 /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5/drivers/usb/serial/option.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13K 30 set 11:01 /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5/drivers/usb/serial/option.mod.c

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 21K 30 set 11:01 /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5/drivers/usb/serial/option.mod.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 24K 30 set 10:59 /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5/drivers/usb/serial/option.o

sergio@box ~ $ ll /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/drivers/usb/serial/option.*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 48K 25 dic 02:57 /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/drivers/usb/serial/option.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 15K 25 dic 02:57 /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/drivers/usb/serial/option.mod.c

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 25K 25 dic 02:57 /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/drivers/usb/serial/option.mod.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 25K 25 dic 02:54 /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6/drivers/usb/serial/option.o

sergio@box ~ $ ll /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10/drivers/usb/serial/option.*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 54K 11 mar 22:16 /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10/drivers/usb/serial/option.c

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 53K 11 mar 22:27 /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10/drivers/usb/serial/option.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 17K 11 mar 22:27 /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10/drivers/usb/serial/option.mod.c

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 28K 11 mar 22:27 /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10/drivers/usb/serial/option.mod.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 26K 11 mar 22:24 /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10/drivers/usb/serial/option.o
```

So, something is changing over there...

Before start to trying different kernel versions, I prefer to ask.

There's anybody having the same issue?

Regards,

HUjuice

----------

